# Too much merchant competition.



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am purposely not posting names, websites, or user names so that no one is singled out.

I am a freelance seamstress, I can do minor alterations, sewing is my passion. I Spend a lot of time in classes, and sew in all my free time.
I always loved browsing all the stuff from merchants from all the rat forums, a lot of them can a be a creative inspiration.

I have always wanted to sew stuff to sell and I told myself when I improved enough that I was truly proud of my work I would. 
But it seems in the past few months dozens of new shops have opened. And a lot of them are offering super basic stuff. I am not pointing any fingers cause I honestly can't think of any exact examples but some of these shops are not offering ANYTHING different! And some of them shoudl really work more on sewing skills before selling.
I would be lying if I said I was not a little annoyed at this because there is NO way I could make any money from it now because there are new shops popping up daily it seems and the competition would be a instant profit killer.
I also feel like some of the more experienced and well known shop owners are losing some business to these new people and it's not really fair because I know that some of these people are truly talented seamstresses!.
If your gonna have a shop at least put some effort into your website, or don't use a website at all.

I also noticed a lot of them flake. As in never update, never make any new designs, never keep up with the shop and in a few months it's bumped all the way back and is never to be seen again. What was the point! I feel people should take it a little more seriously, if it's just an impulsive "ooh i wanna sell hammocks!" thing and your not gonna keep up then don't even start.

I still make hammocks for myself, but I gave up on the dream of ever having a really nice respcted shop. I do sell crate pads, but that's not really what I wanted to do.

End rant/

Sorry if I offended anyone. It just does not seem fair to me that people who have been members on places and had rats for 1 month are making it hard for really experienced people.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I understand your frustration. Here's the thing though: the people that do quality work are able to stick around long term. I have noticed what you're talking about, and some people are seriously undercutting prices to the extreme as well, which makes it difficult for other sellers, as really, you can only get fabric so cheap and I'm sure you're the same as I am and am not going to put all the work and skill that goes into sewing to be making three dollars an hour. Unfortunately sewing is an underappreciated business, people do not realize the amount of time and skill that goes into not only sewing but updating a website, answering emails, checking fabric availability, etc. So people often will just go with the cheaper seller, and assume that everyone else is just overcharging :-\ For example, my prices are quite reasonable, I do everything possible to cut costs without cutting quality, by only shopping sales, etc, and have had people question my prices. Unfortunately, it is a very frustrating business, you will have to deal with frustrating customers, etc 

I have to say though, about the website thing, not everyone has the skill to make a pretty website. My website is very basic, but it gets the information out there  So I don't think a fancy website is really a necessity.

Honestly I cringe at some people's work, but in the time I've been on goosemoos, rarely do people that do poor work last long.

I'd say give it a shot, if you already have materials there's not too much to lose.

ETA: Yes a lot of people get into it thinking it'll be so easy, because they didn't put enough thought into it. Or realize they're not making enough money because they didn't bother doing the math and so just quit...without even posting saying they've closed their shop even...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i know what you mean... i think we really need to impose a rule about having minimum account requirements before being allowed to post advertisements for merchandising. i keep noticing more and more people signing up just to promote and sell stuff.

i am guilty of hit and run selling though... i was totally set up to sew a lot of stuff, but my mom and her "boyfriend" at the time were going through some kind of fight/breakup thing and he took the sewing machine because it was his mothers out of my bedroom one day without telling me. :-\ i got it back a few weeks ago but i haven't made much stuff to sell yet.. but when i get time, i shall


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think we should do what GM did. Require merchents to post at least 100 times ( and not just single word thread bumping lol) and require they be a member a certain number of months.

I have probably 200 fabrics, and make stuff ALL the time. I only have 9 rats that use my stuff, and the 7 boys only use flats xD they destroy everything else in minutes.
So I have 2 totes of never been used hammocks That I make just cause I love making them.

Thanks for the promising outlook heh, I think I will post here about selling. I am gonna start with pre-mades only because I don't want to promise large orders and get total bogged down and delay peoples orders.

Someone once asked me to make them a cube, they saw my work from facebook. And when I told them I charged 10 dollors for a 7x7 cube that is fleece/fleece with ribbons, they were like "no way to expensive I'll pay 5"
5?! Thats how much the raw material cost me, not counting the thread! 

Us that sew have to factor in a lot of things. Like wear and tear on the sewing machine, thread, fabric, grommets, ribbon, personal effort and time, rotary cutter blades, sewing machine parts like fresh needles, and bobbins.
Although I admit it's always a fantastic feeling when someone loves your work, no matter how often it gets said.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

jeez even 10 dollars for a cube is very reasonable... standard seems to be between 12 and 14.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep that's what I thought. I figured since I have never sold something I wanna offer reasonable prices ans adjust them as necessary.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Do it that way if you want, it is your choice, but I know people don't like when you up prices no matter how reasonable :-\. 

Edit: To explain further, I lost a bit of business over raising my prices, because I had the same mentality as you, start cheap to get your name out there, then up the prices. I was able to maintain a good customer base, but although my prices were still cheap I believe people resented it somewhat, as I got an uncharacteristic lull in orders.


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

I have somewhat the opposite opinion. I think there aren't enough merchants out there selling hammocks, unless I am just not looking in the right place. I have seen a few people's work but nothing that really impressed me in order to buy. Like you said, everyone has the same things and I am looking for something different, something unique! If that is what you are/were planning on selling than I'd love to see your work! ;D


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not a player in the rat accessories business, but as someone who sewed and sold for years (primarily boutique childrens wear) I would encourage you not to price your products to where you barely cover the cost of your materials. It simply isn't beneficial. Customers who come to you for your cheap product will not stay with you out of loyalty when you later raise your prices. They'll move on in search of cheaper prices elsewhere. 

People do equate cost with quality. Judging from your pics in the other thread, you're capable of quality work.


----------



## mccauleywent (Nov 21, 2010)

lol id like to add, that even tho there are a ton of hammock makers and such on goose moose, etc, very few actually have nice hammocks. i have bought from ALOT of them, and have been very disappointed in their finished products. some of them were even crooked!! regardless of how cheap it is, i expect a DECENT product, have of them were not even decent :/ i would definitely say open up a hammock shop, show your skill, and give them something new and exciting to look for


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Where do I look to see the stuff for sale-maybe I'm just blind, but I'm not seeing it on here!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah there's no sale section here. People occassionally post for sale threads on here, but I'm pretty sure the majority of this is referring to a different forum. Unfortunately it is against the rules for me to tell you which one since it is a "competing" rat forum :-\ Sorry.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

We have no issue with the mention and discussion of other rat forums. But in this specific instance, since it's about something so specific I don't wanna cause drama.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Ohh, good to know, I must have misunderstood or confused it with another places rules. My mistake.


----------

